# New Build, Lots Of Questions (Unsure + Worried)



## 8tyone (Jul 17, 2022)

Hi, coming right to the point I need your valuable opinions with the following:

1) Motherboard + CPU Combo +  Cooler
2) General Cooling
3) PCI-Express Query About Future Upgrade Of Graphics-Card

I will be using my PC for gaming (including switch and ps3 emulation), making android apps, running 1 or 2 virtual machines, maybe even blender, gimp or libGDX if my interest wanders into those territories. Also, a little good quality audio from the motherboard is preferred, not top-of-the-line but good enough (coming from an Asus Xonar DX). 

*1) Motherboard + CPU Combo +  Cooler*
At first I wanted the the i5 12400F, easily cooled, mostly competitive with 5600x but high cost of motherboard but still better but the price of 5600x price dropped and its little brother 5600 tray version dropped even more so I considered the 5600 + asrock 550 steel legend mobo considered on oc'ing the the 5600 to 5600x+ level and was mostly content with my choice. But then I came across a thread on reddit about cpu tier list for rpcs3 and found out ryzen cpus just suck at rpcs3 emulation...



Courtesy: Reddit yahfz
I came back to i5 12400f (decided to buy) and things were good for sometimes but a month after micro-managing, overthinking I decided I wanted something more powerful, came across i5 12600K and i7 12700F. I chose the i7 being almost similarly priced with the i5.
But here's the problem (i think so(?)) my combo of cpu + mobo+ cooler are i7 12700F (limits not fully removed but removed nonetheless to ~120Watts). I think this could be done with any decent motherboard, came across techpowerup review of msi b660m mag mortar wifi and in the advanced/oc tab long duration power and short duration power can be adjusted, right? Is it possible?




Courtesy techpowerup ir_cow
I would be getting the Deepcool AK400, would this be enough for 120Watts? There are other choices within my budget, recommend other if you will: SilverStone AR12-TUF ARGB, Alseye M90 ARGB, Cooler Master Hyper 212 LED TURBO ARGB. Here above the Alseye M90 ARGB is a dual tower 90mm fan cooler and says its rated for 180W tdp, here is a 2 min video (please do watch it there's many info I am not able to make out) of it being used to OC an i9 10900K, could you please take a look at the video suggest if I should take this instead. 









*General Cooling*
I would be using the MSI B660M Mag Mortar, would it be enough for the i7 12700F (unlocked to 120w), the techpowerup review doesn't have much nice things to say about the vrm cooling but the test was also done with an i9 12900K. The i7 12700F though having less tdp has same number of p-cores as that of i9 12900k , so would these two heat up the same? I am thinking of ghetto-modding some fans onto the vrm and ram area would that be enough for the i7 12700F (unlocked to 120w) to function properly. Here is a rough representation:



Worried if there would be enough space for these fans but I have access to some really small fans from dvd players and inverters, and my brother is able to make them pc psu compatible.

*PCI-Express Query About Future Upgrade Of Graphics-Card*

As the performance of the i7 12700F (my first i7, so excited) is really good both in non-gaming and gaming fields, I am going to keep this pc for some time, 4-5 yrs (I do not need a guarantee, I will just make it work). I would change the gpu after 2 yrs but found out my selected motherboard doesn't have pcie5 and the next mobo that has pcie5 + 6 sata (I hoard a bit and use optical media, sorry) + alc1200 or better is 63 dollars (INR 5000) more and is really really stretching my already stretched budget, I want to wait for prices to fall but I haven't upgraded in 7 yrs!!
I have seen techpowerups pcie scaling reviews of x16, x8 and x4. Seems there is minimal (1-2%) performance loss during generations (x16 and x8 only for gen3 & 4) but in case of x4 (6500 and 6400) there is 17% or more perf loss. I dont think I would be buying any low end cards with x4 lanes but should I worry when I buy graphics card 2 yrs down the and they are pcie5 exclusive, would there be massive performance loss on my pcie4 motherboard? Could someone who has studied pcie scaling from gen 1 till now comment on this...

Thank you very much for reading this long post, and please do reply with you invaluable comments.
Thank you again.


----------



## 8tyone (Jul 18, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Regeneration (Jul 18, 2022)

What PlayStation 3 have to do with anything? Emulation isn't a good way to compare products.

Why bother spending so much money just for software that works 60% of the time? Just buy a used PS3 and be done with it:









						Playstation 3 Slim 160 GB boxata [Like New]  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Playstation 3 Slim 160 GB boxata [Like New] at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				












						Sony PlayStation 3 Slim Launch Edition 320GB Charcoal Black Console (CECH-3001B) for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Sony PlayStation 3 Slim Launch Edition 320GB Charcoal Black Console (CECH-3001B) at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				












						Playstation 3 Ps3 Console system 250gb, 320gb, 2 BRAND NEW controllers, games  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Playstation 3 Ps3 Console system 250gb, 320gb, 2 BRAND NEW controllers, games at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				












						Sony PlayStation 3 Console PS3 Slim Game Bundle Lot | Controller, 5 Games, Cords  | eBay
					

PlayStation 3 Slim Console. All cords needed to begin playing.



					www.ebay.com
				




And buy whatever hardware you want for PC gaming, software development, VM and whatever.


----------



## 8tyone (Jul 18, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> What PlayStation 3 have to do with anything? Emulation isn't a good way to compare products.
> 
> Why bother spending so much money just for software that works 60% of the time? Just buy a used PS3 and be done with it:
> 
> ...


Do you think I would have problems upgrading graphics card (say after 2 years) because of me getting a pcie4 x16 having motherboard?


----------



## dgianstefani (Jul 18, 2022)

8tyone said:


> Do you think I would have problems upgrading graphics card (say after 2 years) because of me getting a pcie4 x16 having motherboard?


No


----------



## 8tyone (Jul 18, 2022)

dgianstefani said:


> No


I mean to say major performance decrease (not compatibility, I think not?).
Also, could you comment on the cpu cooler question and the motherboard + cpu combo I chose please...


----------



## Chrispy_ (Jul 18, 2022)

The Deepcool AK400 will be fine. Your CPU will probably run hot if your room isn't air conditioned but it'll still run pretty fast and shouldn't thermal throttle unless you try to overclock or mess with PL2 duration. The same is true for the VRMs. They'll be fine for stock speeds, even in a hot climate - the reason they didn't review well is that almost every other board is better - but they're not useless VRMs and will still do the job under warranty. With an AK400 and a decent amount of case airflow, the default PL1 and PL2 will be fine. If you're worried about temperatures, just reduce PL2 (short-duration limit) to 180W or something and that will reduce temps with a near-zero loss of performance.

For general cooling just make sure you buy a mesh-fronted case that's good for airflow, and fill out the missing fan bays with additional fans. (they often come half-filled because case manufacturers are saving money and provide the bare-minimum, but also many people buy AIO liquid cooling which uses 2-3 fan bays anyway). The new Lian-Li Lancool 3 reviewed a few days ago looks excellent for that.

PCIe 5.0 is pointless at the moment. It will only matter if you decide to buy a super-cheap low-end graphics card in like 4-5 years that uses only 4 lanes, and by then it's possible (but unlikely) that PCIe 4.0 x4 isn't enough any more. Right now, and at least for the next generation of AMD RX7000 and Nvidia RTX4000-series cards, PCIe 5.0 is irrelevant.


----------



## 8tyone (Jul 18, 2022)

Chrispy_ said:


> The Deepcool AK400 will be fine. Your CPU will probably run hot if your room isn't air conditioned but it'll still run pretty fast and shouldn't thermal throttle unless you try to overclock or mess with PL2 duration. The same is true for the VRMs. They'll be fine for stock speeds, even in a hot climate - the reason they didn't review well is that almost every other board is better - but they're not useless VRMs and will still do the job under warranty.
> 
> For general cooling just make sure you buy a mesh-fronted case that's good for airflow, and fill out the missing fan bays with additional fans. (they often come half-filled because case manufacturers are saving money and provide the bare-minimum, but also many people buy AIO liquid cooling which uses 2-3 fan bays anyway). The new Lian-Li Lancool 3 reviewed a few days ago looks excellent for that.
> 
> PCIe 5.0 is pointless at the moment. It will only matter if you decide to buy a super-cheap low-end graphics card in like 4-5 years that uses only 4 lanes, and by then it's possible (but unlikely) that PCIe 4.0 x4 isn't enough any more. Right now, and at least for the next generation of AMD RX7000 and Nvidia RTX4000-series cards, PCIe 5.0 is irrelevant.


Thank you so much! Really.
I would like to make it clear that I won't be running the i7 12700F at stock but at a raised (not fully) 110/120watts pl2 (I think thats what it is said). Please take into consideration this. Would the AK400 and the vrm be still enough? <_you already answered, silly me. Actually 12700F has max pl2 of 180, I would be using way lower than that ~110-120W._
Also, did you take a look at the 2min video I provided, please look at it and say if I should still stick with the ak400.
Thank you.


----------



## Why_Me (Jul 18, 2022)

8tyone said:


> Thank you so much! Really.
> I would like to make it clear that I won't be running the i7 12700F at stock but at a raised (not fully) 110/120watts pl2 (I think thats what it is said). Please take into consideration this. Would the AK400 and the vrm be still enough?
> Also, did you take a look at the 2min video I provided, please look at it and say if I should still stick with the ak400.
> Thank you.


The deepcool ak400 is fine for an i5, not so much for an i7 when it hits turbo boost.  Here's an example of two coolers that would work fine.






						AK620 - DeepCool
					

Achieve dominant cooling and silent efficiency with the DeepCool AK620 High Performance CPU Cooler equipped with six copper heat pipes stacked with a dense dual-tower fin array and two 120 FDB fans. - DEEPCOOL is dedicated to provide the best Laptop Cooler,CPU coolers, Computer Chassis and PC...



					global.deepcool.com
				




https://www.amazon.com/DeepCool-AK620-High-Performance-Dual-Tower-Dissipation/dp/B09CSXS3X4
DeepCool AK620 CPU Cooler $64.99






						Scythe | CPU Cooler | Fuma 2 Rev. B | United States
					

Award-Winning twin tower design, the Fuma 2 Rev. B is now upgraded with two new Kaze Flex II PWM fans, which ramp up to 1500 RPM. For Intel 12th Gen CPU users, the fine-cut H.P.M.S IV mounting system is now ready for full LGA 1700 support.




					www.scytheus.com
				




https://www.amazon.com/Scythe-Cooler-LGA1700-LGA1151-Towers/dp/B09NZGH4RD/
Scythe Fuma 2 Rev.B CPU Cooler $65.99


----------



## 8tyone (Jul 18, 2022)

Why_Me said:


> The deepcool ak400 is fine for an i5, not so much for an i7 when it hits turbo boost.  I'd look look at either of these coolers for that cpu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scythe doesn't sell here, Deepcool AK620 could be got for about 78USD here, not much within my budget. I will have the i7 12700F not the K version and would only increase pl2 to about 110/120W, are you sure AK400 or Alseye M90 wont be enough? I could also get the Cooler Master Hyper 212 LED TURBO ARGB?


----------



## Why_Me (Jul 18, 2022)

8tyone said:


> Scythe doesn't sell here, Deepcool AK620 could be got for about 78USD here, not much within my budget. I will have the i7 12700F not the K version and would only increase pl2 to about 110/120W, are you sure AK400 or Alseye M90 wont be enough? I could also get the Cooler Master Hyper 212 LED TURBO ARGB?


$65



			https://www.theitdepot.com/details-Deepcool+AK620+High+Performance+Dual+Tower+CPU+Cooler+(R-AK620-BKNNMT-G)_C10P35229.html


----------



## 8tyone (Jul 18, 2022)

Why_Me said:


> $65
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.theitdepot.com/details-Deepcool+AK620+High+Performance+Dual+Tower+CPU+Cooler+(R-AK620-BKNNMT-G)_C10P35229.html


Not your problem but there is no way I could get by with a cooler in the region of 43-44USD, right?


----------



## Chrispy_ (Jul 18, 2022)

PL2 of 120W is comfortably within the limits of an AK400 if that's all you can afford. It does well on AMD CPUs with boost limits of 142W and 105W TDP, which is _roughly_ what intel PL2 and PL1 mean.

For $65 that AK620 is possibly worth it though - 2 more heatpipes and more surface area aren't going to _hurt_.

Read this article:








						Intel Core i9-12900K Alder Lake Tested at Power Limits between 50 W and 241 W
					

We test Intel's Core i9-12900K at various TDP levels all the way down to 50 W to determine how much efficiency is really in the new Alder Lake core, and how these power limits affect performance. Competing with the efficiency of AMD's Zen 3 Ryzen lineup is just two settings changes away.




					www.techpowerup.com
				



There's really not a huge amount of benefit in trying to push PL2 very high. Yes, if you want the absolute highest benchmark score you can possibly get you need to push PL2 all the way.
But you can reduce temperatures massively and at 125W PL2, even the hotter, hungrier i9-12900K runs very fast. Your i7 will be 100% fine with a modest CPU cooler, provided your ambient temperature in the room isn't crazy hot and CPU rendering isn't your primary task. Rendering suffers the most (it's a 100%, constant, all-core load) but you said Blender only if your interest wanders that way, and you're still getting 87% of the performance for just 50% of the power, so even then it's not a bad tradeoff.


----------



## Assimilator (Jul 18, 2022)

8tyone said:


> Not your problem but there is no way I could get by with a cooler in the region of 43-44USD, right?


You can get by with it. How good your performance and experience will be is an entirely different issue.


----------



## 8tyone (Jul 18, 2022)

Chrispy_ said:


> PL2 of 120W is comfortably within the limits of an AK400 if that's all you can afford. It does well on AMD CPUs with boost limits of 142W and 105W TDP, which is _roughly_ what intel PL2 and PL1 mean.
> 
> For $65 that AK620 is possibly worth it though - 2 more heatpipes and more surface area aren't going to _hurt_.


You have helped me a lot, kind stranger Chrispy_, just 1 more: read this guru3d review of AK400 and watch this 2.40 min video 







 and tell me which one is better and I will get it. Please.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Jul 18, 2022)

8tyone said:


> You have helped me a lot, kind stranger Chrispy_, just 1 more: read this guru3d review of AK400 and watch this 2.40 min video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL? Never heard of Alseye. That video is also an Alseye review of an Alseye product. Just assume it's marketing lies until proven otherwise - there are so many ways to fudge that test and the video is definitely NOT impartial or unbiased!

Based on specs alone, it's a cheapo Chinese 92mm tower with 4 heatpipes and a puny fan. Even though it's cheap, they've wasted a lot of the budget on plastic cosmetic shit and RGBLED bling that adds absolutely nothing to the cooling performance. I don't see a single credible review site having a review of it so I wouldn't touch it; Meanwhile, the Deepcool AK400/620 are proven capable CPU coolers with some of the most in-depth testing sites/channels having covered them. GamersNexus on Youtube have very comprehensive CPU cooler testing of the AK400 and the AK620 was tested here at TechPowerup.


----------



## 8tyone (Jul 18, 2022)

Thank you everyone my questions are answered.


----------



## Why_Me (Jul 18, 2022)

8tyone said:


> Thank you everyone my questions are answered.


I watched a review on youtube where this cpu cooler handled an unlocked i7 12700K under stress test.









						ARCTIC Freezer 34 eSports DUO Tower CPU Air Cooler with 120mm BioniX-P Fan - Red
					

Buy Arctic Freezer 34 eSports CPU Air Cooler Red (ACFRE00060A) in India. This German made model comes with Dual 120mm BioniX-P Fan. MX-4 thermal paste included. Fluid bearings, quiet operation for half price. Buy now on TPS Technologies with best reviews, specs, free deliver, No-cost EMI...




					www.tpstech.in
				



ARCTIC Freezer 34 eSports DUO CPU Cooler ₹ 3,549.00


----------



## 8tyone (Jul 18, 2022)

I am looking into it now...


----------



## Chrispy_ (Jul 18, 2022)

Why_Me said:


> I watched a review on youtube where this cpu cooler handled an unlocked i7 12700K under stress test.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, also a good cooler.


----------



## 8tyone (Jul 18, 2022)

Why_Me said:


> I watched a review on youtube where this cpu cooler handled an unlocked i7 12700K under stress test.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Chrispy_ said:


> Yep, also a good cooler.



Yes, seems like a really good cooler but would I need it @120w also +60% pricier. After some deliberation I decided on getting the Arctic. Only one issue its too big and wont allow me to put small fans on top of vrm heatsink. Also, it is out of stock for now but I can wait a bit more for restock.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Jul 18, 2022)

Whether you need it depends entirely on case temperatures, which are heavily influenced by your room temperature.

Coolers work on "delta over ambient" and most sites test at about 24C room temperature on open test beds. A good cooler in a hot room and bad case can be inadequate, whilst a bad cooler can be fine in a cold room with a good case.

The only thing that is set in stone is the thermal throttle temperature of the CPU. You can increase the CPU and case cooling, reduce the PL1+PL2, reduce the room temperature. All of these things make a difference and it's important to understand that no single factor matters in isolation. 

If you can tell us what case you plan to get, what fans you will install and how many of them, and what your typical room temperature is then it's possible to give you an answer. Without that info, there is no answer because the question of "will I need it" depends almost entirely on how hot your room is and how fast that air is going to cycled through your case. Which CPU cooler you get is like the third most important thing after that - because even the best air cooler on the planet cannot cool a CPU with hot air that's being recycled inside a case.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 19, 2022)

As far as CPU coolers go, I'd look for a good AIO and go that route. I believe the giant air coolers look ridiculous and make the case tedious at best to work in.


----------



## Toothless (Jul 19, 2022)

I have an ID cooling uh.. 225 or something on a 12600kf. Cheap and it does amazing. Can post a pic of evidence is needed.


----------



## 8tyone (Jul 19, 2022)

Chrispy_ said:


> Whether you need it depends entirely on case temperatures, which are heavily influenced by your room temperature.
> 
> Coolers work on "delta over ambient" and most sites test at about 24C room temperature on open test beds. A good cooler in a hot room and bad case can be inadequate, whilst a bad cooler can be fine in a cold room with a good case.
> 
> ...


I have an ancient CM Elite 371 USB3 and will reuse it, my airflow is surprisingly good, was able to get fx6300 to 4.25GHz prime95 stable. I will be changing the fans though this time:
*Front 140mm inlet
*Back 140mm outlet
*Side 120mm inlet
* 1x 120mm over ram
*Was planning on putting some really small fans at low rpms over vrm heatsing but with Arctic Duo wont allow it.
Arctic duo is impressive almost as good as deepcool as500plus and I want to buy it but suddenly all over they are out of stock?!



Toothless said:


> I have an ID cooling uh.. 225 or something on a 12600kf. Cheap and it does amazing. Can post a pic of evidence is needed.



ID 225 is a far better cooler than ak400, did you oc your 12600kf? What type of temps do you get?


----------



## Chrispy_ (Jul 19, 2022)

I'd imagine the biggest issue with the CM Elite 371 is that the drive cages combine with the graphics card to partition the case in two.

For CPU and VRM cooling I guess you want/need the side panel intake to be the top fan.

Given that the optical bay covers are mesh, I would remove the plates behind them and put a 140mm fan in there with zip ties or 3D-printed brackets too - that'll give you good front-to-back cooling that will cover the RAM and VRMs you're worried about.


----------



## Toothless (Jul 19, 2022)

8tyone said:


> I have an ancient CM Elite 371 USB3 and will reuse it, my airflow is surprisingly good, was able to get fx6300 to 4.25GHz prime95 stable. I will be changing the fans though this time:
> *Front 140mm inlet
> *Back 140mm outlet
> *Side 120mm inlet
> ...


No overclocking, as the chip is plenty fast enough.

High 60s with sustained load. The only time it's gotten higher is when the 1080ti was maxed for hours at a time. I wouldn't be.pushing a ton of voltage but then again, this is in a matx case.


----------



## 8tyone (Jul 19, 2022)

Toothless said:


> No overclocking, as the chip is plenty fast enough.
> 
> High 60s with sustained load. The only time it's gotten higher is when the 1080ti was maxed for hours at a time. I wouldn't be.pushing a ton of voltage but then again, this is in a matx case.


Not even 70C, thats awfully efficient of that ID 225 cooler! Did you lower your pl1pl2?


----------



## Toothless (Jul 20, 2022)

8tyone said:


> Not even 70C, thats awfully efficient of that ID 225 cooler! Did you lower your pl1pl2?


Stock everything. 







Not a lot of airflow but it keeps cool. Again I don't remember specifically which 225 or 224 it is. I have one of each.

The other is on a 6900k. Keeps that sucker cool too.


----------



## 8tyone (Jul 27, 2022)

*There's been bad news:*
As you know I had made up my mind on the Arctic Freezer 34 eSports DUO, unfortunately there's nowhere I could find it. I did find one but was priced same as an Arctic Freezer 50, I was not even able to think about it for a little while, quickly went "sold out"!
I looked at other cooler Arctic Freezer A35, Deepcool AK400, Deepcool AS500, Thermaltake Toughair 510, Antec Frigusair 400 (these are also within my budget).
Out of the above I am favoured towards AK400 and also to some degree AS500.

AS500:
Product Dimensions 142×102×164 mm
Heatsink Dimensions 140×49×159 mm
My cabinet is CM Elite 371 USB3 and its stated: Maximum Compatibility - CPU Cooler Height is 163mm.
Will the AS500 be compatible with my cabinet?

AK400:
This cooler has been reviewed by all, guaranteed to fit my cabinet, no argb a plus for me, compact, very good ram clearance.
guru3d review: They used i9 12900k. And base performance @ default settings, ~22C (loaded with wprime) temp. was 88.9C. How much more hotter is an i9 12900k is against the i7 12700F which is just a max 180w cpu (Which I will only run at ~120w? Anyone have an idea? Could I just minus 20% from guru3d review temp. 88.9C-20% which equals 71.12C and then add 9C for worst case scenario! Which would still be within limits (80.12C)? Youtube channels like tech for techs and gamers nexus have confirmed that adding a second fan onto ak400 reduces temps. by 2C which is a lot for me bringing down temps. under 80C (80.12C-2C=78.12C)! Which 2nd fan should I use: the original  Deepcool FC120p costs half of the ak400 so no, could this be used instead, CM SickleFlow 120?
Thank you, please do reply and I apologize for annoying all of you.

Edit: Is wprime used by guru3d as testing as prime95 small fft? Never used wprime.


----------



## Why_Me (Jul 27, 2022)

8tyone said:


> *There's been bad news:*
> As you know I had made up my mind on the Arctic Freezer 34 eSports DUO, unfortunately there's nowhere I could find it. I did find one but was priced same as an Arctic Freezer 50, I was not even able to think about it for a little while, quickly went "sold out"!
> I looked at other cooler Arctic Freezer A35, Deepcool AK400, Deepcool AS500, Thermaltake Toughair 510, Antec Frigusair 400 (these are also within my budget).
> Out of the above I am favoured towards AK400 and also to some degree AS500.
> ...


The AS500 is more suitable for a 12700F.  I'd take a look at this cooler.

https://www.scytheus.com/fuma2-rev-b


----------



## 8tyone (Jul 27, 2022)

Why_Me said:


> The AS500 is more suitable for a 12700F.  I'd take a look at this cooler.
> 
> https://www.scytheus.com/fuma2-rev-b


Scythe doesn't sell here. AS500's problem is incompatibility (maybe?) with my cabinet; its off by 1mm and 1 reviewer particularly said that the height might change differently with different models of motherboards.


----------



## Why_Me (Jul 27, 2022)

8tyone said:


> Scythe doesn't sell here. AS500's problem is incompatibility (maybe?) with my cabinet; its off by 1mm and 1 reviewer particularly said that the height might change differently with different models of motherboards.





			https://www.theitdepot.com/details-Deepcool+AG620+Dual-Tower+120mm+CPU+Cooler+(R-AG620-BKNNMN-G-1)_C10P37791.html
		

DeepCool AG620 CPU Cooler






						AG620 - DeepCool
					

The DeepCool AG620 is a dual-tower 120mm CPU cooler that boasts impressive 260W cooling power performance that's been stripped down and optimized for terrific efficiency throughout. - DEEPCOOL is dedicated to provide the best Laptop Cooler,CPU coolers, Computer Chassis and PC Power Supply.



					www.deepcool.com
				






			https://www.theitdepot.com/details-Deepcool+AK620+High+Performance+Dual+Tower+CPU+Cooler+(R-AK620-BKNNMT-G)_C10P35229.html
		

DeepCool AK620 CPU Cooler






						AK620 - DeepCool
					

Achieve dominant cooling and silent efficiency with the DeepCool AK620 High Performance CPU Cooler equipped with six copper heat pipes stacked with a dense dual-tower fin array and two 120 FDB fans. - DEEPCOOL is dedicated to provide the best Laptop Cooler,CPU coolers, Computer Chassis and PC...



					global.deepcool.com


----------



## 8tyone (Jul 27, 2022)

Why_Me said:


> https://www.theitdepot.com/details-Deepcool+AG620+Dual-Tower+120mm+CPU+Cooler+(R-AG620-BKNNMN-G-1)_C10P37791.html
> 
> 
> DeepCool AG620 CPU Cooler
> ...


Really out of my budget. Could you look at what I wrote about ak400 from my first post today in this thread, here:
_"AK400:
This cooler has been reviewed by all, guaranteed to fit my cabinet, no argb a plus for me, compact, very good ram clearance.
guru3d review: They used i9 12900k. And base performance @ default settings, ~22C (loaded with wprime) temp. was 88.9C. How much more hotter is an i9 12900k is against the i7 12700F which is just a max 180w cpu (Which I will only run at ~120w? Anyone have an idea? Could I just minus 20% from guru3d review temp. 88.9C-20% which equals 71.12C and then add 9C for worst case scenario! Which would still be within limits (80.12C)? Youtube channels like tech for techs and gamers nexus have confirmed that adding a second fan onto ak400 reduces temps. by 2C which is a lot for me bringing down temps. under 80C (80.12C-2C=78.12C)! Which 2nd fan should I use: the original Deepcool FC120p costs half of the ak400 so no, could this be used instead, CM SickleFlow 120?"_

The AK400+SickleFlow fan will cost almost the same as an Arctic Freezer 34 eSports DUO.


----------



## A Computer Guy (Jul 27, 2022)

8tyone said:


> *1) Motherboard + CPU Combo +  Cooler*
> At first I wanted the the i5 12400F, easily cooled, mostly competitive with 5600x but high cost of motherboard but still better but the price of 5600x price dropped and its little brother 5600 tray version dropped even more so I considered the 5600 + asrock 550 steel legend mobo considered on oc'ing the the 5600 to 5600x+ level and was mostly content with my choice. ...



If your going to be running VM's with the AM4 asrock board then you may consider getting ECC RAM.
Micron 18ASF2G72AZ-2G6D1 ECC DDR4-2666 should work.  I have used those in my b450, x470, and b550 asrock motherboards no problems.

I wouldn't bother OC'ing the Ryzen CPU but to each their own.

Noctua’s NH-C14S is a good downdraft cooler that will also help push airflow around the VRM's (and RAM for ITX boards) but if this is a good fit depends on your case.

If you want to go more compact this combo works well (in general - not sure about rpcs3)
- B550 Phantom Gaming-ITX/ax
- NH-C14S ( fits perfectly with fan on top of heatsink for great airflow )
- MasterBox NR200 Mini-ITX PC Case
- with 3000 or 5000 series Ryzen CPU


----------



## ir_cow (Jul 27, 2022)

@8tyone I suggest setting your cooler to P1=P2 190w if you are going to use a aircooler with a 12900K. Both 12700K and 12900K can draw over 300 watts when overclocked and 250 watts at stock in rendering like Cinebench R23.


----------



## Toothless (Jul 27, 2022)

Look at the Fuma 2 if you can. I've got two in my server and even on these 92°F days, I don't see more than 60°C on these 150w chips.

(yes I have pictures, no I'm not gonna spam the thread)


----------



## Why_Me (Jul 27, 2022)

Toothless said:


> Look at the Fuma 2 if you can. I've got two in my server and even on these 92°F days, I don't see more than 60°C on these 150w chips.
> 
> (yes I have pictures, no I'm not gonna spam the thread)





Why_Me said:


> The AS500 is more suitable for a 12700F.  I'd take a look at this cooler.
> 
> https://www.scytheus.com/fuma2-rev-b





8tyone said:


> Scythe doesn't sell here. AS500's problem is incompatibility (maybe?) with my cabinet; its off by 1mm and 1 reviewer particularly said that the height might change differently with different models of motherboards.


----------



## 8tyone (Jul 27, 2022)

ir_cow said:


> @8tyone I suggest setting your cooler to P1=P2 190w if you are going to use a aircooler with a 12900K. Both 12700K and 12900K can draw over 300 watts when overclocked and 250 watts at stock in rendering like Cinebench R23.


No I was talking about the ak400 cooler review by guru3d where they used i9 12900k, a 125w/241w cpu, ambient @ 22C and stressor wprime and got 89C. I asked if my cpu i7 12700f 65w/180w, which will be configured to run at 125w/125w manually be producing about 20% less heat with respect to the i9? I was asking if you had any idea about that...
That way I could go with the ak400 cooler. I also asked about recommending a second fan for the same cooler which would further help with the cooling.


----------



## ir_cow (Jul 27, 2022)

8tyone said:


> asked if my cpu i7 12700f 65w/180w, which will be configured to run at 125w/125w manually be producing about 20% less heat with respect to the i9? I was asking if you had any idea about that...


As in, what is the performance % in comparison to a stock CPU?


----------



## 8tyone (Jul 27, 2022)

ir_cow said:


> As in, what is the performance % in comparison to a stock CPU?


No but less heat than the i9. Wouldn't i9 be hotter at default than an 125/125 i7 12700f?

So, wouldn't i7 @ pl1=pl2=125w produce about 20% less heat? Any idea about that?

Also, do you think Deepcool AS500 would fit into my CM Elite 371 cabinet?


----------



## ir_cow (Jul 28, 2022)

8tyone said:


> So, wouldn't i7 @ pl1=pl2=125w produce about 20% less heat? Any idea about that?


Since both 12700K and 12900K TDP is higher, they would be the same at 125.


----------



## 8tyone (Jul 28, 2022)

ir_cow said:


> Since both 12700K and 12900K TDP is higher, they would be the same at 125.


Yes you are right and I am sorry (and also embarrassed). What was I thinking? Silly me I was also thinking that pl1 was short term boost but no that's pl2 and even pl2 could be configured to have almost unlimited time boost.
So, if an i9 12900k and an i7 12700f are put on similar test benches, with similar ambient and everything and cooler same, which one will get more hotter? The CPU's are at default factory settings nothing changed.
Please, enlighten me


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Jul 28, 2022)

Hi!
Sorry if ive misunderstood
i believe its been said
but if your building this build primary for PS3 emulation 
dont
the emulator is great and coming along but any game that uses the Cell CPU properly will run quite poorley 
if you wanna play ps3 games by a ps3


----------



## 8tyone (Jul 28, 2022)

Hachi_Roku256563 said:


> Hi!
> Sorry if ive misunderstood
> i believe its been said
> but if your building this build primary for PS3 emulation
> ...


Please do not apologise. PS3 emulation would be just a part of usage for my pc but not not in entirety.


----------



## ir_cow (Jul 28, 2022)

Hachi_Roku256563 said:


> Hi!
> Sorry if ive misunderstood
> i believe its been said
> but if your building this build primary for PS3 emulation
> ...


I've had great luck using RPCS3. Most games just run fine. You can do patches like 4K, 120FPS, Anti-Aliasing which gives some of these older titles a new lease. You can play in xbox, PS4 and PS5 controllers. I prefer to rip my games with my PS3 and play it on the EMU.


----------



## 8tyone (Jul 28, 2022)

ir_cow said:


> I've had great luck using RPCS3. Most games just run fine. You can do patches like 4K, 120FPS, Anti-Aliasing which gives some of these older titles a new lease. You can play in xbox, PS4 and PS5 controllers. I prefer to rip my games with my PS3 and play it on the EMU.


Mr. ir_cow about my cooler; would locking pl1=pl2=125w be too much for the ak400(+1extra fan) and 9C added for worst case equatorial climates? Please take ak400 review by guru3d as reference.
Would I lose boost if I lock pl1pl2 to a certain watt, esp. ecore boost.


----------



## Why_Me (Jul 28, 2022)

8tyone said:


> Mr. ir_cow about my cooler; would locking pl1=pl2=125w be too much for the ak400(+1extra fan) and 9C added for worst case equatorial climates? Please take ak400 review by guru3d as reference.
> Would I lose boost if I lock pl1pl2 to a certain watt, esp. ecore boost.


You should be fine as long as you run that cpu at Intel's specified power limits.


----------



## 8tyone (Jul 28, 2022)

Why_Me said:


> You should be fine as long as you run that cpu at Intel's specified power limits.


If I run my cpu at intel specified power limits than wouldn't it way hotter than say locking it into 125w?


----------



## ir_cow (Jul 28, 2022)

8tyone said:


> If I run my cpu at intel specified power limits than wouldn't it way hotter than say locking it into 125w?


Stock 12700K draws around 170-200 watts (full load). just depends on the application. Unless you manual set the power target lower, you will probably surpass 125w is my guess.


----------



## 8tyone (Jul 28, 2022)

ir_cow said:


> Unless you manual set the power target lower, you will probably surpass 125w is my guess.


Yes finally thats what I was trying to say, I would be manually setting the power target to 125w!! Wouldn't then the ak400 be enough?

There's another cooler I found, noctua NH-U12S Redux, would this be enough for the i7 12700f? Fits my cabinet unlike as500.

This thread is resolved, respected moderators may close this thread.
Thank you everyone.


----------



## 8tyone (Jul 29, 2022)

Why_Me said:


> You should be fine as long as you run that cpu at Intel's specified power limits.


But the motherboard I am getting runs everything unlocked, MSI B660m Mag Mortar. I should be able to go into bios and set Intel specified specs right? There is a review of my motherboard on techpowerup with bios pictures, could you read the review esp the bios section and reply to me?
Thank you.

Here bios overview:








						MSI MAG B660M Mortar WiFi DDR4 Review
					

Intel's B660 budget-oriented chipset has arrived and brings with it more choices for that new Alder Lake build. The MSI MAG B660M Mortar WiFi comes with DDR4 support, WiFi 6, PCIe 4.0, and M.2 Gen4 sockets to round out the features. At $190, it's considerably more affordable than available Z690...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## 8tyone (Aug 5, 2022)

This thread is resolved, everything ordered, this maybe closed.
Thank you everyone.


----------

